# Anyone Wanna Hear About the New Easton Fat Shaft?



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Pm me for details.


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

Why not just post it???


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

no need here they are

Time for new Easton Sticks!!!!

Easton has 4 new aluminum shafts out 

2311 (.450) - this one will be an inbetween size for the folks that have a hard time getting 23s to shoot indoors. This ones spine is right in the sweet spot for many indoor setups. 

2511 (.348) - 2511s should also be a easy shaft to tune on bows that typically don't like fat shafts or if you want t take a step up from 2413.

OK now I am really excited about this one. 

2612 (.285) - Those of you that just can't quite get your 2613 recipe cooked down to perfection... This one may be the ticket. 

And finally...........Dum dum dum.....

2712 (.260) - for the guy who can get anything to fly and just loves to smash Xs. OMG this one is big. I saw Dee test a earlier version of these in 1994 at the compound invitational. I have been waiting 13 years for them to come out with the true "blunder buster".

As posted by GRIV on ALC.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Twiztd1 said:


> no need here they are
> 
> Time for new Easton Sticks!!!!
> 
> ...






Good job with the copy and paste command twiztd1.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

bevins587 said:


> Why not just post it???


because some are on a power trip


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

gee thanks.:zip: don't want you too busy answering PM's to post up more of your secret info.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

thespyhunter said:


> because some are on a power trip


Ya that's it. Can ya feel it.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Twiztd1 said:


> gee thanks.:zip: don't want you too busy answering PM's to post up more of your secret info.



Mine?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> because some are on a power trip


NO...because SOME understand the politics...:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holly crap....why not just skip the bull and go straight to a 3014's.

2711 looks like there are gonna be a bunch of people shooting those this year for sure....

I am kind of leary about the 2311 and 2511 though...2312's and 2512's aren't the most durable things on the market I can only imagine that these aren't gonna hold up to well to slight bends from a ton of shooting.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Good grief, if you know something, just post it ~ instead of playing little PM games. Info is info, who cares where it comes from


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly crap....why not just skip the bull and go straight to a 3014's.
> 
> 2711 looks like there are gonna be a bunch of people shooting those this year for sure....
> 
> I am kind of leary about the 2311 and 2511 though...2312's and 2512's aren't the most durable things on the market I can only imagine that these aren't gonna hold up to well to slight bends from a ton of shooting.




I bought a half dozen 2212's last year in a pinch before a tournament. They feel like they would bend if you breath on them wrong. The XX11's would probably not require glue or hot melt to hold the points. You can probably just pinch the ends with your finger..


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> NO...because SOME understand the politics...:embara:


Thank you BH. Could of said it that way I guess.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

thespyhunter said:


> Good grief, if you know something, just post it ~ instead of playing little PM games. Info is info, who cares where it comes from


Yes Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish it was that way.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly crap....why not just skip the bull and go straight to a 3014's.
> 
> 2711 looks like there are gonna be a bunch of people shooting those this year for sure....
> 
> I am kind of leary about the 2311 and 2511 though...2312's and 2512's aren't the most durable things on the market I can only imagine that these aren't gonna hold up to well to slight bends from a ton of shooting.


Yeah I sure gotta be carefull with my 2512's.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

bowhnter7 said:


> Yes Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish it was that way.


PM sent


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

WE all know why he can't post it. BUt today is release day so he can post it now, right?? Not trying to one up you just thought it would save time.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

2711! How heavy of a tip will it take to spine out a Lincoln Log?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Po_Boy said:


> 2711! How heavy of a tip will it take to spine out a Lincoln Log?


And are they making them yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> Good grief, if you know something, just post it ~ instead of playing little PM games. Info is info, who cares where it comes from


I guess reading isn't your strong suit....:embara:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess reading isn't your strong suit....:embara:


:hug:
Leave it alone , its already been cleared up


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess reading isn't your strong suit....:embara:


He's seen the light my brother.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Not sure if it was posted any were yet but they finally made a G-Nock Unibushing for the Fat Boy shafts!! :blob1: I was told they will be available some time in November. The one I saw was anodized bronze looked kinda cool! Now they just need a Pin Nock!Man we are never Happy.:tongue:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Twiztd1 said:


> no need here they are
> 
> Time for new Easton Sticks!!!!
> 
> ...



Anyone seen a price on these things?

Lien2


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*arrows*

the 2711 mentioned is actually a 2712 shaft and the fat boys and the ligth speeds both got the g nock uni bushing and there is a new axis arrow and a camo full metal jacket if anyone wants to know about hunting shafts.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Lien2 said:


> Anyone seen a price on these things?
> 
> Lien2


I know the price....you have to pm me....tell me the secret password, give me your finger prints, knock three times and twitch your nose....then I will respond


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

jamesaf2870 said:


> the 2711 mentioned is actually a 2712 shaft and the fat boys and the ligth speeds both got the g nock uni bushing and there is a new axis arrow and a camo full metal jacket if anyone wants to know about hunting shafts.


Do you guys have the 27's in at the shop, or will you be getting them? Might have to pay a visit and pick some up.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Do the 27's come in cobalts?


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> NO...because SOME understand the politics...:embara:


Hey BH I am in no way starting something but would you mind educating me on what you mean via PM? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Arrow Junkie (Oct 21, 2002)

Hear is the straight scoop on the new X7 Eclipse sizes.

Size Spine [email protected] 29"
*2311 - .450" - 258gr*
2312 - .423" - 276gr
The 2311 will use all 2312 components.

*2511 - .348" 278gr*
2512 - .321" 299gr
The 2511 will use all 2512 components

*2612 - .285" - 310gr*
2613 - .265" - 334gr
The 2621 will use all 2613 components

*2712 - .260" - 328gr*
2613 - .265" - 334gr
The 2712 will have a two point options 150gr and 300gr Bullet Points


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Carbons*

What I want to hear about is some FATTTT carbons from Easton. The FatBoys I shoot, re like super slims to some others out there.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Pin nock!*



DDaily said:


> Not sure if it was posted any were yet but they finally made a G-Nock Unibushing for the Fat Boy shafts!! :blob1: I was told they will be available some time in November. The one I saw was anodized bronze looked kinda cool! Now they just need a Pin Nock!Man we are never Happy.:tongue:


There is a pin nock for the Fat Boys! Just install a uni-bushing and install a GT pin (.246) in it! Works great!! God bless, Todd:wink:


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*arrows*

I placed an order on thursday and will receive as soon as it gets sent to easton by the rep. and the 2712 are only in the eclipse not the cobalt.


----------

